
How much income inequality is fair? - mrleiter
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.05262
======
mrleiter
I think this is an extremely interesting paper to discuss, because it is
rather polarising.

A)it's based on an ideal free market society, which is not really existent

B)it's written from a capitalist viewpoint

~~~
anoncoward111
Your point A is exactly right, People do weird things when they are starving,
have a gun to their head, or take pity on someone else.

In the USA,I dont trade you my horse for your boat. We both are forced to work
in unhealthy desk jobs to make barely enough money to pay our rent because
neither of us can afford to navigate the complexity behind being in business
for ourselves and because living on the street is basically illegal and
difficult.

So if we ever do save up enough money for a horse or a boat, the transaction
is filtered through the prism of multiple corporations and levels of
taxation...

